# Clarithromycin/Klaricid



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi there
Am 29 wks pregnant, been coughing for 3 weeks now.  Had half dose of Amoxycillin in the first week but the cough only improved slightly towards the end of the first week.  

Went to doc this morning because of rib pain (presumed pulled muscle) and was prescribed full course of Clarithromycin.  Doc assured me it was safe to take in pregnancy but NHS site and leaflet inside pills says 'safetly of this medicine in pregnancy is unknown'. 

Now I don't know what to do.  

Any thoughts/advice much appreciated.  

Thanks very much 

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Clarithromycin isn't first choice for antibiotics in pregnancy but it is a good antibiotic to treat the common bugs that cause chest infections. If amoxicillin didn't help then a macrolide would be the usual second line choice. Generally erythromycin would be prescribed first as there is more information on the use of this in pregnancy but clarythromycin is an alternative to this and as far as is known it doesn't cause an increased risk of birth defects. A short course should be safe to take but if you aren't happy then go back and speak to GP again.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Maz, I really appreciate you taking the time to reply x


----------

